

Guess what OS North Korean Passport Control uses? - lupin_sansei
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fljckr/2604003562/sizes/l/

======
markbao
This was one of those "So what? ...oh." moments.

How did the NK government manage to get a (legitimate?) copy of Windows past
embargos, and how did the photographer manage to sneak in a camera?

I'm guessing the government purchased from a distributor without NK trade
sanctions.

~~~
rms
It's very possible to bring cameras to North Korea. See this brilliant
documentary filmed guerrilla style in North Korea.
<http://www.vbs.tv/video.php?id=1438428757>

<http://www.koryogroup.com/tours/grouptours.htm> if you want to go yourself...

~~~
jobeirne
wow, that's a really awesome video series.

------
colinplamondon
Ha! When I did a visa run to Burma last week they were all running Windows
Vista- if it weren't for the pissed off looking guy with a sub-machine gun
leaning against the wall I would've taken a picture :)

------
Xichekolas
Well of course they use Windows... all the good software for
monitoring/censoring net activity is written for Windows.

~~~
thamer
I don't think there's much net activity in North Korea, to be honest. You
might be thinking of China? In any way filters are usually working at the ISP
level, not on client machines. See
[http://www.boingboing.net/2008/05/22/cisco-internal-
memo.htm...](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/05/22/cisco-internal-memo.html)

That and voluntary censorship/collaboration by companies:

\- Google censors itself for China:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4645596.stm>

\- Yahoo 'helped jail China writer': <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/4221538.stm>

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah, I'm embarrassed to say that I replied before I really thought this one
through. Of course they wouldn't let computers that deal with
passports/customs access the web, NK or otherwise.

